# Sick to my stomach



## neiratties (Feb 1, 2014)

how can people do this to animals
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/for/4291193811.html


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

(Gasp) I can't believe that! That is awful! I've never seen anything like it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow... I wouldn't even keep mice in those size cages... That's horrible..

They have in the title that the rats are $1 each... and then in the ad they say $5 each. I doubt they'll ever get rid of them all in time at $5 each.


----------



## neiratties (Feb 1, 2014)

not to mention they are being kept outside! who knows what animals could get them!


----------



## zmashd (Dec 25, 2013)

I love how they tell the buyer to clean the rats cages. "yeah, I keep them dirty, but you should clean them". -.-"


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

I live about 30 minutes away from the poster, but I just rescued a snake food girl and I can't take in anymore  It looks disgusting!!!

Definitely not siding with the SOB here, but here in LA we are still nice and warm. It's been mid/high 70s for a while. Today is a little chilly (67F) for LA standards, but not too bad. The poster is from North Hollywood (I had an ex who lived there), and that area is filled with apartment complexes with balconies and patios. That constitutes as outside, but not where animals can easily get to them. He may live on the 3rd floor with a balcony or something. We have cats and opossums (at the worst) that's pretty much it. A little bit of houses, but mostly apartments. Rent is a lot cheaper in North Hollywood, as opposed to regular Hollywood, so you get people from all walks of life living in North Hollywood.

Anyway maybe OP can post the CL link in the Adoption section. I know there are quite a few members who live in CA. 

What an A-hole!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't have an issue with the rats being in a nice climate on a balcony.... But they're probably unsocialized, dirty and sickly... Anyone ever not spot cleaned their cage for a day and felt awful? Yeaahhh this guy has probably never done that :S 

I've seen worse, though. 


If I could take them to foster them, I would definitely. I'm in Michigan, though.... Guh


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ergala (Jan 23, 2014)

......I am in absolute shock. Not to mention the poor rat living in a hamster cage.....that my dwarf hamsters are in. The bigger hooded rat looks absolutely miserable obviously. I want to take them but I'm in VT, clear across the country


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Some people are disgusting, confused, delusional, and Not exactly the brightest crayon in the box...


----------

